# My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront after"



## SuspectORParanoid (Apr 24, 2015)

*My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront after"*

So like many, I was unaware of the recommended "protocol" that should be adhered to when the day came that my suspicions and paranoia were proven to be completely well founded and my girlfriend (who is now my wife) was proven to be a selfish and lying, deceitful person.

We've moved on significantly since this happened obviously, hence why we're still married and getting better and better every day - but I have never forgotten what happened and like many people who confront too early, I only realized in hindsight, too late afterwards how much potential evidence I missed and only learnt about the possible forensic recovery/surveillance methods that I wish I had known at the time... I would have my answers, but alas the solid proof is now well and truely gone, lost to history.

So here's how it went down - I would like to see what everyone's opinion is in regards to whether you think that this was (most likely, in your opinion) an EA or PA:

After months of my suspicion (to the point of obsessive searches every time she left the house) starting from the week we moved in together (the affair began pretty much the week before we moved in together as it turns out - as evidence from phone bill records I have since pulled) - to the day I finally found the evidence 6 months later (timeline late may 2011 to confronting on Nov 14 2011) when I found her recently replaced for upgrading to newer model Galaxy S2 stashed away in the back of her dresser draw, I finally found the evidence to justify my gut feeling and maniac behavior. Thank god I wasn't really crazy!

Although deleted from primary CALL/SMS logs, I could still see a mobile phone number that had appeared multiple times in the secondary SMS logs. So, she had clearly gone through and deleted purposefully this particular number - which was not saved as a contact - just a number and it was the only number/contact that had received such a thorough "delete" treatment.

So it was obvious that there had been at least one month (that I could see at this point) of SMS's from that number that was purposefully deleted. Unfortunately there was no content of any text messages remaining - so apart from seeing the number of SMS's (approx 50 in that viewable last 4 weeks) - I had nothing. 

I called the number, confirmed a male voice with South African accent and then waited for the missus to return home from the music gig she was out with friends at that night. It was soon to finishh and I expected she would be home within 20/30mins... So I waited. 

Shortly though, she calls me to tell me she was going to stay out a little longer etc... and that's when I gave her the good news - That she best come home instead, because we needed to talk. I didn't tell her what the problem or issue was at this point though, as I was at least thinking clearly enough to keep her in the dark about what was in motion until I hit her with the evidence I had just uncovered - rather than risk letting her think up a cover story or contact this POS on her way home, so as to come up with a cover story or other explanation etc. 

I just wish that my sense of mind had been a little better than that though ...damn! 

So when she arrived home, I went through my confrontation plan, which included a bit of an information hold back tactic in case the teeth pulling started... Basically, I had a few questions I was going to ask her, which I already had the answers to - Known knowns that she would also be fully aware of the answers to herself, very clearly aimed and something she would immediately identify with him...

So this began with the first question -Asking her if she had any South African friends... when that was denied, the question then became "Do you know any guys with a South African accent?" 

She immediately played dumb... "Nooo?" (complete with the stupid look of a person acting as if they are doing their best to try and think who or what I am talking about)

So given that she had chosen to play dumb with the first two "opportunity questions" - I knew I had to step it up. The first two questions obviously hinted quite clearly to very specific and significant person that would not be forgotten in the consideration of those answers, they were pretty specific.

I was surprised that despite how clearly the answers were aimed at prompting her to provide a specific answer, which I clearly must have already known with further answers and detail - she still chose to deny she had any idea what I was talking about.

So, I had to move on to Question 3... "Do you know who's number this is?" and read the number to her... and then wrote it down on paper for her to maybe help jog her memory.... and then reminded her that its a number she has sms'd many many many times recently and had done so by manually entering the phone number in to the "recipient" section, given that it wasn't saved as a contact...

Still she had "No idea" who it could be funny enough! 

I was stunned that she had maintained the play dumb routine this far in to my series of questions, despite how obviously clear it was that I had now identified the OM - I was beginning to run out of questions... and of course, known answers! 

So I went on with - "lets call the number and see what happens", which got the admission finally that it was probably someone from work... and from that, I then demanded that she identify exactly who it was... and why they had been communicating using her private number so frequently, if it was indeed a work related matter... 

So finally, the most basic truth finally comes out - She admits that "its a guy from work and they were just friends" blah blah.. and I think at that point, I asked her why she had deleted the messages and made it clear that we were now dealing with this as "I've finally caught you out, I ****ing knew it, you cheating *****, now explain yourself" from here on in. 

Well, the whole thing was somehow quickly summed up and finished off with a nice little sugar coating, which I took hook line and sinker at the time - Her answer for the text messages and their deletion:

"I deleted the messages cos you are so paranoid and I didnt want you to think the wrong thing!" (essentially saying "So I just decided to hide my intense level of communication with a "friend" because despite that you have otherwise been perfectly accepting of the fact that I have 4-5 very good male friends that you have never had a problem with before, I just decided from the very beginning, that you would have lost your **** for no reason over my friendship with this particular guy... and that's why I kept my communication with him secret..." Which I promptly swallowed like a gullible sucker. 

It turns our the little break up we had for a 5 days in July (15th 2011 weekend) was smack bang in the middle of their most intense period of communication - which I now see is textbook events timeline for a developing affair relationship that basically turns the WS against the BS... And had I asked her back then when this happened - in a very calm and diplomatic way - whether there was someone else involved and I asked this a number of times. I would ask in a calm, rational manner and re-iterated that I wasn't accusing, just asking... and that I was doing so in communicating honestly with her like should be done in a relationship.

I also gave the opportunity to just lay it out on the table if that was the case, and made it pretty clear that I would prefer that she just give me the bad news so at least I would then be able to put som logic and reason to why this "out of the blue split" had happened and I would cut my losses and walk away, rather than go through the drama of pointlessly trying to fix things.

I would have at least then had a reason to accept for our relationships sudden demise, and possibly just let it go, rather than continue to think I was losing my mind and that I was a paranoid insecure terrible partner.

She was adamant that she and I were over by the Sunday night the week this happened (the split happened wed night and I went to stay with mates for a few days to allow her to think and consider if she did still love me... Another familiar theme you all no doubt know!) But events over the weekend (i caught her out lying about the fact she was with a male sat night cos her phone pocket dialed me as they were driving!) And the cover story that was in turn supported by two of her toxic to our relationship (i hates them they hated me from day one) friends had me living in blissful denial about the incident and choosing to just accept her story and be happy that I finally came to my senses and came home to insist that we try and sort things out - which after much groveling and patheticness on my part, she eventually promised to give her all and effort towards also. Well... Phone records show that not only was there indeed someone else in the picture at the time of that July split, they didnt miss a single beat in their communications pattern after this "defining moment" - and sms records show that there was in fact slightly more than 550 sent by her in the following half of July and all of August... June/july same time frame was about 500 sms's .... So clearly she hadnt even attempted to break it off at this point... 

They worked in the same office... So saw eachother daily where they would have lunch and coffe together sometimes several times a day - and when working at their seperate desks, would make do with office communicator chat (like msn/fb chat - live, open real time chat program that runs via exchange/outlook basically) and of course email and work mobile phones. 

Over the entire time, aside from the office/workplace communications (which I can't see as the chat logs were deleted as were emails, then the exchange backups requested for deletion citing "full data file, housekeeping needs" as her reason to the admins...) There was about 750-800 smses sent by her to him (and apparently he sent her many more than she replied to etc she says) plus her work phone (she admits there was also smses on that, but again I couldn't see any details due to my haste and the fact it's a work account which I can't access records of) plus words with friends that unbeknownst to me at the time, was not being played obsessively due to her love of scrabble, rather it was the love of it's covert message system and it's perfect pass off if I asked who she was messaging with "no one, playing scrabble!" As she would flash the phone toward me and show me a scrabble game in action. Bah. So angry at the betrayal of things like that... But moving on 

What I would like to hear from you guys is, given the above details, the volume and ease of access to communication and in person face to face time they had in this timeline and the things like complete deletion of all sms message email content and history (which to me says "you deleted it cos it was of a highly inappropriate nature... Cos there is no reason to delete innocent friennly banter, no matter how much volume ... And no one elses messages were deleted so it wasn't a case of running out of space on ur laptop/phone!") Plus a few other significant incidents that show development of the relationship to a point where it reached that point of her being in the fog so deep that our relationship did the textbook breakdown with textbook script - I aren't sure how I feel anymore /still love you line.... Am I right to call a firm bull**** on her story that they were: 

"Just good friends"

"They might have sent a few flirty messages sometimes, eg. he had a pet name for her and they would send winks or little remarks, but nothing over the top and certainly nothing sexual was ever discussed..."

"They never did anything - nothing, nada... Simply good friends who messaged each other first thing in the morning and last thing before they close their eyes... and all day at work despite working at the same offices and often the same building... "

"This friendship required approx 700-800 SMS messages, in between using communicator messenger on their desktops during work hours every day and in the out of work hours, who had pet names for each other and that is ALL.... ?"

She has consistently maintained this claim of friendship and no more, without any further admissions since the incident/confrontation in Nov 2011. 

She maintains that it is the honest truth, and has stuck firmly to her story - which has more holes than a fishing net imo... 

A common line if I ever raise question or doubt with her from time to time is "I've told you everything, I don't know why I deleted the only evidence which could exonerate me and I am not going to just tell you something happened when it didnt to appease you! Nothing happened, get over it!"

That's basically the loop things have been stuck on ever since... 

There are other Little red flags that I will elaborate on if there are those of you who are on the fence with this one being an EA or PA... But your opinions appreciated... 

EA or was this almost certainly a PA in your view?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

OM was a co-worker? My vote is PA.

Now... is OM _still_ a co-worker...?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

So I have to ask.....honestly given all this data and confrontation with...why did you end up still marrying... You know she will lie, you know she will hide things from you, is this any way to start a life together....because obviously this is still on your mind....I'm scratching my head here.


----------



## SuspectORParanoid (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

OM was a co-worker yeh - things cooled down significantly (prior to my discovery) when he got a job with another company... but what I didn't know, and only found out mid last year in fact was, the building/offices new company he started working for were just next door to where he and my fiance/wife worked - so aside from not working together directly, they were in reality no further away from each other than before - both buildings shared the same coffee shop, same shops and takeaway food outlets etc... basically they work for major IT companies and they all have their head offices in this "Technology Park" which is a little self contained community... 

I of course have no way of knowing if the "No Contact" (set the very night I found out) was adhered to truthfully or not - She claims she hasn't spoken to him since about 10-15 days prior to me finding out that night when the phone records show them messaging for the last time - but it is impossible for me to know whether they have used any of their work resources like Office Communicator (instant messenger) or even email etc, to do so - deleting the logs immediately after, which I had no real ability to recover anyway, because I can't go messing around with her work laptop etc... significant security issues would be caused by doing that possibly and yeh... just a no go zone. 

The lack of telling me that he was actually working in such close proximity still has crossed my thoughts as well...


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

Sure does seem like you don't believe her. 

Remember....if there is a doubt, there is no doubt. 

I can't get why you married her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

I too would like to hear why you married her if the EA (whatever) bothers you.

It sounds like the two of you just swept thing under the rug and went on with your lives.

Now it's eating you up. 

You have a child with her now too.

In april you had a gut feeling that she was cheating again. What ever happened about that?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

Look if you have doubts then sit her down. Put all the cards on the table and let her know that all this is still bothering you and you want the doubts gone so set up a polygraph for her to take.

If she gives you a hard time about it, then you know there's something more it and now it's time she step up to the plate but honestly your mistake was getting married. If this took place before you married her then look in the mirror friend and you'll see who to blame. 

I got a feeling that if you go through with this, she's going to balk at the idea. That's when you tell her she has a choice. Either the poly or she can talk to your attorney and say it in a way she knows your not fooling around.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

OK I've read through your previous thread and this one and the bottom line is, for some inexplicable reason (and it is inexplicable because deep down you know and have always known the real truth) you have married a lying, disrespectful, remorseless cheat and even had a child with her.

I am sorry to say this, but I can only put this down to some insecurity or codependency that you have. Why else would anybody who has caught out a liar that continues to lie when confronted with the truth go on to accept her lies (especially when he knows they are lies), rug sweep the whole thing and and then pretend like it never happened and marry her and then have a child together !!

Now it must be something in the water, but here I have several examples of South African males wooing taken women (they seem to be particularly adept at it) and even moving into ready made homes (removing cuckolds in the truest sense of the word) so I can understand that when the [email protected] made his move, it would have been a professional one. But it takes 2 to tango and your gf/wife was more than receptive to it.

You two were hardly separated when she was in his bed (no doubt whatsoever in my mind there) and enjoyed it too and does not regret it one bit! Hence the ability to get you to grovel, apologise and reconnect. You must represent some level of stability to her (only you can comment on that - is it the case ?).

I have no doubt that this will come back to bite you in the butt time and time again - why should she stop - she has no remorse, no guilt and no consequences. And I would be the original [email protected] is still in touch with her. Probably even more attracted to her now that she is someone else's wife and is a mother (many [email protected] see this as trophy bagging).

Now what I would do is take very seriously the monitoring and surveillance steps described by Weightlifter in his legendary thread and also the par excellence mobile phone skills of Gus (no matter how much of an Android expert you are). A VAR or two may well get you the info you need.

You need to get peace of mind and put this to bed once and for all. And remember do not confront too early this time - come back here and take advice.

I am sorry that you are going through all this but take the steps necessary to put an end to it.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

I'm curious about your actions in the last thread. You basically let it slide. You didn't follow the advice to GPS her car etc.

She broke up with you and you know she was out on a date. She was in a torid EA at the time so there is little doubt what was up and even giving you the ilybnilwu speech. With her background it would hard to get any evidence computer/phone wise.

That leaves physical evidence.

Use an auto GPS combined with find my phone. That will spot getting picked up at the mall and going elsewhere. Evidently you didn't var the car either.

From what you've said I would even DNA test the baby.

You might as well go all in since you can't dispel the suspicions.

What about her behavior has changed. Clothing? Personal grooming? Sex frequency? How often, more, less?

Does she know you don't trust her?

You ignored the advice in your last thread and drank the kool aid. The same thing you did when you caught her in an EA/PA years ago.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* When a rational person does the math and it adds up to being in excess of some 800+ text messages, along with an obvious and discernible pattern of deception being exercised against you, all while undergoing a rather skilled cross-examination; and added to the fact a number of unaccountable hours being spent away from outside of your physical presence; well let's just say that it wasn't just being done to just promote some random, innocent "friendship" with a member of the opposite sex!

You may well have been pumping her for information, in your well thought out cross-ex session, but with that plethora of phone calls and text messages of hers, well, it's more than painfully obvious that "her friend" was busy "pumping her" for something far different!

And as "Exhibit A," I would heartily recommend that you read my story, where virtually the same thing occurred, but for many more months over, and all without my faintest knowledge until long into our post-separation!

Sorry, but common sense seriously dictates that I must cast my vote for "long-term PA!" 

Having said that, I would be most interested in knowing if you ever had yourself checked out, medically speaking, for the presence of STD's?*


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

From other thread:



> The other thing that has me adding weight to the possibility of there being something going on is the new found enthusiasm for always having some kind of outing, mothers group, lunch with friends, need to go for a walk around the shops or general engagement - basically every day. By all means, she's free to enjoy her life I aren't saying that should be restricted... but I am just wondering why a trip up to the local shopping centre that is 10mins away on a bad traffic day, to go to the post office - takes 1.5hrs.... or why she manages to take 4hrs walking around the same shops we have been to 100 times... or why she constantly has engagement after engagement with friends, ultimately filling most of the day... leaving the house round 10/11am and comming home at 4:30/5pm...


Is this for real? Can one be that ignorant?


----------



## May1968 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

I can't say much, because I too married my girlfriend after I saw some red flags which I ignored. For my leap of faith I was cheated on within a year and a half of my marriage of which she was pregnant for nine months of it. I caught her dead to rights but she denied it. To answer Listen, I wasn't ignorant, just stupid.

My vote is a PA


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

What were you thinking!


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

This woman will cause you nothing but misery later on in life. You should have run a mile when you found all of this out. You both rug swept it and she got away with it all and no consequences. You will live your life suspecting her, that is no way to live.


----------



## agugxidona (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

It sounds like the two of you just swept thing under the rug and went on with your lives.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

Whats messed up about sweeping infidelity under the rug is 13 years go by and your old lady bangs 19 other guys before you finally address the problem.
Well that's a rare case.

Typically a betrayed spouse will get screwed over a couple of more times before they had enough and get the hell out, in some cases this cheating business gets addressed, tools are learned in affair proofing the marriage and the *wayward* takes the steps in fixing their broken life.....IF... the betrayed can face the fact their life is broken and not continue to blame shyt on other people for the shytty choices they continue to make!


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

E A ? You are kidding right ? P A hands down. You are going into forensic detail to rationalise and deal with the grief. You need TAM to confirm the obvious. I get that. TAMers are the best. Be strong and don't buy any more BS. 'Pet names' ? errghhh.


----------



## tenac (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

Of course it's a PA. Given all the unaccounted for free time, the ability the two of them have to be together, the lies, the deception..

It's a no brainer. 

You've gotten a lot of extra advice on this thread that you didn't ask for, I won't give you any more than what you're looking for. 

Good luck

I posted, then voted, then looked at the results.

14 to 0 in favor of a PA. No surprise there.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

I also think it was a PA. Sorry .

It sounds like you are truly starting to see that you shouldn't have married her. The phenomenon of truth bias can blind us when the people we love are blatantly lying.

So, you are now definitely in a pickle. You already know that she can lie to your face. The other red flags would indicate that she is a cheater as well.

What are you going to do? You sound like a young man with his life ahead of him. I hope you choose a new, healthier path for yourself.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

Not enough info.

Answer the questions about grooming sex and weight loss.

I'm guessing sexting if you don't have grooming sex etc.

Not enough info

Bluff a poly if you want to dig this up.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

My frined you need to run.
You are too young to WASTE YOUR LIFE with that woman.
Unless you are into cuckload thing


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

What a shame you married her....


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*



happyman64 said:


> What a shame you married her....


:iagree:

And that was after TWO affairs.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

I lean towards PA and possibly still happening.

DNA the kid.

Like others, I simply can't believe you married her.

You should change who you are and become a stronger man.

I can't fathom the desperation it must take to even date someone with her behavior much less marry them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

So SuspectOrParanoid, what are you going to do now that just about everyone who hears story, knows it was a PA. You also know deep down what kind of person she is.

The question is are you going to do anything about this ?


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*



weightlifter said:


> Not enough info.
> 
> Answer the questions about grooming sex and weight loss.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

One option I would consider is to meet and pressure OM especially if he's married or has a long term girlfriend, tell him 
all you want is the truth and it goes no further etc. (yep lie)


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

without question or doubt, I would DNA test the child. You can do so without her knowledge and consent. It is easy, painless, quick and relatively cheap. Google paternity testing, you will have several options very quickly. You can also buy a test kit in many drug stores and then send the swabs in to be checked.
My vote- PA and EA both.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

This is just like his last thread, hit and run. He didn't follow the advice last time either.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

Chap,

Yep....it's sad.

OP is proof that it is simply impossible to save someone from themselves when they want to bury their head in the sand and deny reality.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*



ConanHub said:


> I lean towards PA and possibly still happening.
> 
> *DNA the kid.*
> 
> ...


I mentioned it in OP's last thread as well... *definitely* DNA the kid.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

OP, if you're still around; your biggest mistake wasn't your premature confrontation. It was marrying her with all this still unresolved.

And because you did, she knows that you were willing to rugsweep and accept her dishonesty. So why would she now have any fear of what you'll do if you don't get the truth from her? About the only bullet you have left in your gun, is to start the divorce process; assuming you're willing to go through with it if she doesn't confess; and it doesn't sound to me like you are. 

Your situation is similar to what I often counsel managers about, in regards to dealing with their poor performing employees. If, after you write them up for poor performance, you give them an excellent annual review a few months later; you've basically wiped the slate clean. That prior write-up now has very little value. I would suggest that your subsequent nuptial, equates to an excellent annual review.

My advice; unless you know that you would divorce her over this, start concentrating on her "performance" going forward.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

SorP, I see you coming to check, so what happened? Why are you not grownup enough to stick around?
OR have you done some checking and found out you are not the father??


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*

Definately PA. I would for good measure VAR her car and install phone spyware on her mobile. I think there is a very good chance that perhaps the affair is still happening or at the very least she may still be meeting up with this guy for lunches, coffee whatever.

The VAR works wonders in discovering this shi...t for you.


----------



## abart (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: My Story - Confronted prior to knowing - "Answers and evidence first, confront af*



Sports Fan said:


> Definately PA. I would for good measure VAR her car and install phone spyware on her mobile. I think there is a very good chance that perhaps the affair is still happening or at the very least she may still be meeting up with this guy for lunches, coffee whatever.
> 
> The VAR works wonders in discovering this shi...t for you.


+1


----------

